# [DEAL OVER] Time Special Offer on Kindle Fire: Kindle International Charging Kit



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

Amazon: Upcoming Limited-Time Special Offer on Kindle Fire: Kindle International Charging Kit for $15. Deal starts at 6:30 PM ET/3:30 PM PT.


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

VydorScope said:


> Amazon: Upcoming Limited-Time Special Offer on Kindle Fire: Kindle International Charging Kit for $15. Deal starts at 6:30 PM ET/3:30 PM PT.


I am thinking this one? 
http://www.amazon.com/PowerFast-International-Charging-accelerated-countries/dp/B006GWO7UA


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

VydorScope said:


> I am thinking this one?
> http://www.amazon.com/PowerFast-International-Charging-accelerated-countries/dp/B006GWO7UA


Probably...

Meh. I'm here charging my Kindle Fire just fine with the charger I picked up at the airport.

And, incidentally, I downloaded a bunch of videos (maxed out the number I could have downloaded) so I could watch them offline here, and it's been working great! Can't download new ones here as I've gone across the border, but I was able to download enough that I don't think I'm going to get them all watched before I leave. I used the "standard" quality video so I could get a LOT on my HDX8.9...

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Got a text about that while we were driving back from Vermont -- was glad it wasn't something I wanted because I'm not sure I'd have been able to get it!


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

Yay, I figure it would not be a popular one. Good news is I bet anyone that DID want it had no problem getting it.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

VydorScope said:


> Yay, I figure it would not be a popular one. Good news is I bet anyone that DID want it had no problem getting it.


Well, if you know you'll be going out of the US in the relatively near future and don't already have converter/adapter plugs, it would be a good deal!


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

I've been ignoring this forum in favor of the ink one for a few days, so miss this. But I bought the exact same get for $25 back in 2013, and have brought it along a couple of times. It's nice to know that I have a set of prongs to deal with just about any plug that presents itself!


----------

